# Is this a burl?



## Brain M (Oct 8, 2016)

I thought most burls grow on the ground, but we have this tree i believe is a choke cherry. it has this growth on it about 20 feet up. Sorry pics arnt better. Just wondering if anybody knows what it could be. I want to cut it down and saw it up tp see what it looks like inside.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks like a burl to me. Limb burls seem to be common in cherry trees.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2016)

Brain M said:


> I thought most burls grow on the ground,


No, most grow on the bole, some on limbs, although there certainly are plenty that grow on the root. That looks like a burl.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 8, 2016)

looks like a burl.


----------



## Brain M (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome. It's knot ( ;) ) huge but I make mostly knife handles out my wood. Should I let it grow? The tree has been the same size since I first realized what i thought this might be, about 4 years ago. What would you guys do?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Awesome. It's knot ( ;) ) huge but I make mostly knife handles out my wood. Should I let it grow? The tree has been the same size since I first realized what i thought this might be, about 4 years ago. What would you guys do?



If the tree has been relatively healthy, I'd let it go as long as possible to get as big as possible. Plus you'll get larger lumber/bowl blanks/whatnot out of the rest of the tree when you do finally have to harvest it. Can't really tell form scale but it doesn't look too big yet. Plus figure lose 2-4 inches in diameter for bark and whatnot and it wouldn't yield too much yet. Just my opinion, If you really need some cherry burl for stuff I probably have a few hundred pounds I could cut up already on the ground and a number of other members here do too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't NEED it yet I've just fallen in love with woods and working it that it's hard to wait.... but i see what you are saying. I'll keep an eye on tree and if i see it dye out or start to turn ill chop it up! The base is about 12" diameter. That butl is maybe the same if I had to guess


----------

